# Does stretching Precise 3G 0.7mm beyond 4.75x reduce it's lifetime?



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

I am lazy about cutting flatbands, I like conservation and I like my flatbands to last a long time.

So when I am not using them, my catapults and rubber are wrapped in brown paper inside black plastic bags and stored in a fridge.

I only use Precise 3G 0.7mm and I cut it for 4.75x stretch, assuming that this will lengthen its lifetime. I know it shoots faster at 5.0x to 5.5x stretch . . . . I have a Dankung chronograph.

But does anyone really know by how much flatband lifetime is reduced by this longer stretching?

That's it - just one simple question, about one specific rubber. 

Have a nice day, y'all.

Mike


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I haven't seen any testing that would answer the question of what is the shot count difference between stretching latex to 4.75 its relaxed length versus 5.5 times its relaxed length.

You seem to be well positioned to answer that question though.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Bands are consumables. Shoot, enjoy, break, replace, repeat.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Try it and let us know! I always max mine out, and I am never able to shoot them till they “wear out”. I usually shoot them for a while then try and tweak the taper a bit, or steal the pouch for another bandset lol. I have so much fun trying and shooting different tapers that I love making sets.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you for your replies.

I guess that the manufacturer knows the answer, from his laboratory testing.

I don't shoot enough, in terms of ammo consumption, to try to answer my own question, but I could compare speeds for the same setup at various stretch lengths and see where the gain from longer stretching becomes insignificant, and then back off a bit.

I guess that many shooters have done this already.

I guess I'll probably finish up at around the received wisdom, around 5x stretch.


----------



## Sportingshot (Sep 18, 2019)

I haven't used the. 7 precise but do use the .75 at 5.5 x stretch and find it lasts a good 600/700 shots with 9.5mm steel cut at 22/15, I have tried using it with a longer active but find I lose accuracy having a (loose) anchor as opposed to having the (solid) anchor if that makes sense


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Sportingshot said:


> I haven't used the. 7 precise but do use the .75 at 5.5 x stretch and find it lasts a good 600/700 shots with 9.5mm steel cut at 22/15, I have tried using it with a longer active but find I lose accuracy having a (loose) anchor as opposed to having the (solid) anchor if that makes sense


Thanks, that is very helpful.

.75, 22/15 at 5.5x stretch must need a very heavy draw weight.

I need 10.7 lb draw weight for Precise 0.7, 18/14, 181 active length at 4.67x stretch. 181 mm at 4.67x gives me an "archery" stance, forearm horizontal, floating anchor about 4" behind the ear. May return to fixed anchor. Have gone further with longer active length to semi-butterfly, forearm vertical, but I don't think that that is for me.

Mike


----------



## Sportingshot (Sep 18, 2019)

The draw weight is around 14lb which is OK for me for around 25/30 shots before accuracy drops, I've played around with tapers and different bands,. 75 cut 19/10 is very fast but band life is poor with bigger tapers, I enjoy experimenting with bands and tapers and using 8mm and 9.5mm, sumeike. 55 with 8mm is my favourite, sobong taichi. 7 with 9.5mm produces good speed but band life is poor in comparison, it's all good fun experimenting, as for storing the bands, I keep them in a plastic freezer bag with a dusting of talc


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Sportingshot said:


> The draw weight is around 14lb which is OK for me for around 25/30 shots before accuracy drops, I've played around with tapers and different bands,. 75 cut 19/10 is very fast but band life is poor with bigger tapers, I enjoy experimenting with bands and tapers and using 8mm and 9.5mm, sumeike. 55 with 8mm is my favourite, sobong taichi. 7 with 9.5mm produces good speed but band life is poor in comparison, it's all good fun experimenting, as for storing the bands, I keep them in a plastic freezer bag with a dusting of talc


Thanks, that is helpful, I am experimenting with various stretch factors at the moment.


----------



## gelie68 (Apr 12, 2020)

Sportingshot said:


> I haven't used the. 7 precise but do use the .75 at 5.5 x stretch and find it lasts a good 600/700 shots with 9.5mm steel cut at 22/15, I have tried using it with a longer active but find I lose accuracy having a (loose) anchor as opposed to having the (solid) anchor if that makes sense


i discovered myself that using long bands i loose accuracy while with short and streched bands i am much more accurate.

i also have the 0.75 mm precise that i cut 15/10 cm max, otherwise i begin having joints pain. you must have big muscles to be able to use the 22/15 0.75 bands!


----------

